# triple marlin day followed by a nice marlin the next day for me in maui



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

my piece of jumk laptop wont read my san card. no pics or video.

these fish followed a 916.1 pacific blue marlin we caught last month on the boat i run, start me up la dat. there should still be a post on 2 cool of that one.

had a double six hour trip yesterday and heaed out to kahoolawe shoals. we picked up a mahi mahi 30 fathoms and i went out to the end of the shoal. a couple miles off the drop off heading back to lahiana, we hook up a nice marlin. we had a father son from new hamshire, they talked funny. the son gets in the chair and i know the marlin is well over 500 but call out 400. clear lines and i back down hard, full throttle reverse, narly. we were close to spooled but got the line back quick. 2 hours later we get the fish to leader my deck hand deli, and mark were on the boat as my crew. i said something about getting the fly gaff early in the fight and got yelled at in yankee, with a im going to kill you look, " this is my charter and youre not killing anything." i have never been talked to or yelled at like that before, this dad was intent on not killing the marlin. i wanted to tell him this is my bout and i make the decisions. i played it cool and told him its youre charter, no problems, i hadnt made my mind up yet any ways. when the fish came to leader, she was very healthy and looked good so not to jeopordize my tip and have 2 ****** off yankees on the boat, we released her, she was high 700 in my opinion maybe bigger, not quite near the 916 mark but big! we were all excited. i9 gave up my 2 nd trip to another start me up cap. so we threw the lures out for ono and mahis, all small kind lures. we get another 8 miles or so and i see a coconut floating, i normally wont check out something that small but it was close. i cruise by and maui mark says he saw a marlin at least 6 feet long cruising across the wake behind us a ways, i turn and did kinda a figure 8. we hook up a marlin on a 80 penn. 3 seconds later one of the 130's goes off. double marlin hookup. line is peeling off both reels 2 fish jumping with lines crossed at hook up. i know the 80 has the smaller fish so lines are cleared and drag is screaming. we get to where we have all lines in wich was quick cause 2 were hooked up. i couldnt back down so it got complicated. we uncrossed lines and started fighting the 80 penn fish. the whole time the other fish on the 130 is peeling line jumping. we were able to get the 275 plus lb male in as i had the 130 up top with me know. i tightened the drag to the button not sure how many lbs of pressure but still in my comfort zone. the rod holder i had the 130 in bent to where the rod was pointing port side at a 45 degree angle. i was busy watchi8ng the 275 plus at leader. i glanced over at an almost totally spooled reel that was at a scary angle. we released the 275 and i drop down the 130. it goes in the chair with my deckhand deli. the 2 guys were done marlin fishing totally wore out. deli fought the fish for about an hour and a 15 minutes, 45 minutes after the first fish was released. she still was jumping as i backed down easy on her gaining line. slow and steady she started sounding as i backed down. 1 hour of gaining line in by inch with the drag on the button. she is still alive and fighting. at some point in the i think last 30 minutes, she got tail wrapped. we brought her up slowly backwards. she surfaces and is dead. we pull her in and weighed her at 561 lbs. a nice fish with much given respect from me and crew. 


now as far as that goes, i cant believe that happened in maui. what happened today tho was almost unbelievable to. after 3 nice marlin in one day, i managed to hook up a nice marlin today. we had a 8 hour trip with one ono after 7 hours and 55 minutes. last 5 minutes we get the ono in the box. we go right back out on a 4 hour share trip. we throw the ono mahi mahi small lures out hoping for a mercy bite. id say out of every 4 hour trip we catch something 1 out of 10 times. im heading toward maalea from lahaina and we are in 30 fathoms, a great expected depth for onos. the short corner i believe goes off on a small ruckus lure. i see a marlin jump 5 seconds after hookup. i cant believe my eyes, its a nice marlin! i call it 300 thinking it could be bigger. 45 minutes later after a very active fish that made it hard for me to back dow and manuver the boat, we had leader showing out of the water, she started darting under the boat and i went forward fast and hard. the fish was still so green, i didnt want to handle it with my 100 lb very inexperienced deck hand. i let the fish tire and after one more run, she gets tail wrapped 15 yards from the boat. im on bottom controls on deck and back down to her. i left one forward and grabbed leadermade wraps and untangled her from the tail, taking more wraps to get to her bill to make a decision on size and murder. she wasnt doing to goo and i didnt think she was going live long after the fight and tail wrap. i told my ceckhand to gaff and we bring her in. she weighed out at 461.4

this makes 4 marlin in 2 days. maui is not the best marlin fishing and is genearrly slow. for this to happen is like winning the lottery, not to mention how many marlin bites come unbuttoned. i have 6 marlin in maui now. all 6 bit and stuck till we released or took em out on deck. i believe in karma and this is a good lesson for everyone to live life the right way and dont be an *****. 

adios
tim


----------



## captjordan (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice report..............can't wait to see the pics when you can upload 'em.....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

also i have the double marlin hook up on video. ill try to u tube it one day. i also have the last 10 minutes of the 461 today on video with great jumps and leadering it.


----------



## captjordan (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet.........let us know when you get it U Tubed........thx for the excellent report.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Kick A Tim!! Congrats!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yeppie.. More marlin being killed. WTG The billfish foundation might want to make you their poster child!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That was totally uncalled for. One fish was dead, the other had been tail wrapped and was in bad shape. If it offends you so, why do you even read this forum.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

By my count 4 blue marlin have been gaffed on his watch. He wanted a fifth. 

I can read and respond to any post I want to.. just like anybody else can.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Rules....

junior game wardens
complaints about keeping legal catches


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tim,
I hope you're not offended by what I'm going to say: " i said something about getting the fly gaff early in the fight and got yelled at in yankee, with a im going to kill you look, " this is my charter and youre not killing anything." i have never been talked to or yelled at like that before, this dad was intent on not killing the marlin. i wanted to tell him this is my bout and i make the decisions. i played it cool and told him its youre charter, no problems, i hadnt made my mind up yet any ways." If I had hired the charter, this would have been discussed when booking. I've no interest in keeping a healthy billfish, even tho it's legal to do so. Are you saying that you make the decision on whether to keep a billfish, and customer be damned? Just my thoughts...take 'em w/ a grain of salt. On another note, it sounds like you're definitely on 'em! Jerry


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fishing capt.when you planning on takeing a vacation and visiting Texas lol Hey if I send ya a raccoon will you show it off most hawaiin's have never seen a real raccoon I hear they would pay good money to fish with a Captain that has a real **** on board.Later


----------



## Texasboy3888 (Jun 13, 2007)

you gota stop killing BLUE MARLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE OUT OF CONTROL THIS IS NOT A GOOD POST!!!!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Karma for sure, your are being rewarded for not hanging with fat chicks in bikinis. God don't like junk. 
I believe the keeping of marlin in Hawaii is a different mind set or tradition. Don't let karma get you for that.
Cheers Tim anyway.


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you trying to **** off the locals or what? They are going to run you out of there.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Tim what is your lure spread set up like, colors, lure heads, etc... congrats on the marlin fishing,


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I agree, keep the junior game warden stuff to yourself. if you dont like it, get over it, its a legal catch. IF he gets ran off then that is his problem. IF he wants to keep a dead or almost dead fish that is legal size, that is his decision to make.

Tim, good job on the catch. I will be there in a couple of months and plan to make it over to maui a couple of days. If you dont have one of the days free then I will just come by and say hi and help you gut/filet some marlin. BTW, what is the cheapest form of intraHAWAII travel? Ferry or Plane is fine.....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I don't think anybody is arguing the legality of it.. especially me. I realize its legal. I don't care how legal it is, it ain't right.. nor ethical this day in age. One marlin, like the 916 lber, fine. A dead or near dead fish.. ok, you did the right thing if you can't get it revived. But 4 out of 6 or 7? C'mon. It takes a bigger man to see those fish swim off instead of getting pictures of an apex predator hanging from a pole.

And I will not "just get over it". I will speak my mind just like you and anybody else can do. If I do or did something wrong, a moderator or Mont can pm or email me.. not "Jr. moderators".


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Most of the rest of the world has figured it out, so why in the hell is Hawaii still allowing this **** to go on?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Because the captains can sell their catch locally, and a big marlin is another couple of g's in the pocket. Don't hate the player, hate the game. If Hawaii bans the sale of recreationally caught fish, then everybody there would be pro catch and release. Until then, fish will get killed. I plan on killing at least one big girl here in Texas in another week and half.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Because the captains can sell their catch locally, and a big marlin is another couple of g's in the pocket. Don't hate the player, hate the game. If Hawaii bans the sale of recreationally caught fish, then everybody there would be pro catch and release. Until then, fish will get killed. I plan on killing at least one big girl here in Texas in another week and half.


Ding ding ding! We have a winner! This is exactly whats going on. 
Now whether it is right or wrong is up to each person individually. 
If you don't mind it, then you will enjoy his post and pictures and he (coastal) will be happier at the dock at the end of the day. 
If you don't like it, then you will hate his post because he is a guide and probably will continue to catch nice fish and sell them if possible. 
I am concerned that one day there will not be any reports on this board. 
God Bless everyone.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I don't think anybody is arguing the legality of it.. especially me. I realize its legal. I don't care how legal it is, it ain't right.. nor ethical this day in age. One marlin, like the 916 lber, fine. A dead or near dead fish.. ok, you did the right thing if you can't get it revived. But 4 out of 6 or 7? C'mon. It takes a bigger man to see those fish swim off instead of getting pictures of an apex predator hanging from a pole.
> 
> And I will not "just get over it". I will speak my mind just like you and anybody else can do. If I do or did something wrong, a moderator or Mont can pm or email me.. not "Jr. moderators".


Agreed! I hope that killing 75% of the billfish your clients catch is not a developing trend.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I spent 12 years skippering a charter boat in Kona. For a few of those years I was the top release captain (check the NMFS data if you are interested). All releasing marlin accomplished for me as a captain trying to feed his family was money out of my pocket. Three of the marlin I tagged were recovered, all by japanese longliners who were more than happy to return the tags. So, I took money from my family to feed his...? I had hoped that instituting a release policy on my boat back when it wasn't that popular would attract a more "accomplished" client. It didn't. There was a time when we discussed all of us releasing fish and just raising our prices for our charters...that didn't work. There is ALWAYS a couple of guys who are more than willing to undercut you.
ALL of the great captains that are recommended frequently on this board kill marlin in Hawaii. Now, there are many, who like me, prefer to release and we have customers who understand the economics of releasing fish for us and compensate accordingly. In Tim's case, he is a hired captian for a company boat booked primarily from a desk. These clients, by in large, do not appreciate the economics of being a captain. Marlin are not worth much. However, when someone's a skipper like Tim, tips and fish sales are an integral part of making a living. 

So...outlaw the sale of all billfish...please! But until then, focuse your ire on commercial longliners who in a single day kill more marlin than the Kona fleet or Maui fleet does in a year combined, not on guys trying to make a living.

One more suggestion before I get off my box...if you fish Hawaii, let your skipper know you want to release all billfish and that the tip will reflect that 

Tight lines,
Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Because the captains can sell their catch locally, and a big marlin is another couple of g's in the pocket. Don't hate the player, hate the game. If Hawaii bans the sale of recreationally caught fish, then everybody there would be pro catch and release. Until then, fish will get killed. I plan on killing at least one big girl here in Texas in another week and half.


You are a bad man James Howell, a very bad man.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

congrats on your catch tim,thanks 4 sharing !!!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i cant believe what im reading. i am totally aware of conservational issues regarding pelagic fish from tuna to billfish!. i killed my first marlin ever, a small male, it will be mounted as a trophy as my first marlin caught as a career captain. most of the negative comments i read are directly from ignorance, stupidity, and lack of sense. the 916 came up near dead with no chance, no chance of living. the 700 plus was in great shape and was released, she would not have been released if i thought she would not make it, i will have a fly gaff out and ready for all marlin hookups. be prepared. the double hook up, the smaller male was released no problem, the 561 was dead. the 461 yesterday WAS NOT GOING TO LIVE. it was taken. not sure if youre aware that most marlin caught have a small chance at living especially the females after they get to leader. this board has been to good to me to tell jeremy, bevo fishnhunt, what i want to say. i will say it nicely, youre entitled to youre opinion and i respect that, you dont have a clue and you wouldnt have a chance as a fisherman if you had to do it for a living especially hawaii. this is my job, i dont tell you how to do yours. i remember my opinion of you when i took you offshore one of the very first trips after i got my boat and had no clue what i was doing, my opinion was right and proven so again today. i am not a ******* cowboy that wants to kill everything i see. i dont want to kill marlin but it happens and is a part of the job. i am simply working for the pure love of fishing and also to eat and have a place to sleep. 

i would appreciate the bashing and marlin killer comments to stop on this reply and i will make a new thread now to bash me. there are many people that post reports and they get nailed to the floor before you can even get an atta boy. 


tim


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds pretty sweet. I'm gonna put killing a Maui Blue on my list of to do's right after spearing a Venice Tarpon. I mean, the guys gotta make a livin somehow, he drug up a perfectly fine job in TX to go starve in Hawaii, I totally feel sorry for him!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i will go get a job at mcdonalds,


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Well said Tim--You are living the dream and very few if any can relate to what you are doing so who gives a @#$% what they say. Keep the living the dream and please don't let the haters keep you from posting.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've fished the world over including the south pacific and seen various cultural attitudes towards billfish, in Tahiti they cut the heads off and put them in the truck to take to the local fish market where they carve brisket sized slabs off the carcass. In May I fished with the #3 tagging captain in the pacific in Zihuatanejo Mexico, he is strictly catch and release....most of the fleet there is also catch and release.....in Mexico, imagine what work that took. I have also caught enough billfish to know that hooks and how the fish is hooked up and fought is a factor in the mortalty of a fish. 

Simple fact is I learn something every time I go fishing, much like Tim I decided in my 20's that I wanted to fish for a living...I ran a tackle shop where I got paid squat and worked on any boat I could until I found a good match....I walked off a handful of boats including some commercial boats cause the captains were idiots. My days in the tackle shop were priceless though, I learned to make rods, repair reels and talk fishing with some of the best and as time went by and my education became more intense my attitudes and opinions on certain things changed....there is a kind of fraternal order around the docks and a network amongst the guys that do it for a living, it is a valuable source of information but can often have a dark underbelly...like the guys who work on the party boats ALWAYS selling snapper (beer money). And so it goes.......

Nice fish Tim...hope your luck improves.


----------



## maui mark (Jun 17, 2008)

nice reply with the commercial aspect. the few marlin being caught right now on Maui are being caught by Tim. you come over here and fish for a living AND catch the fish he has and then we can talk. a lot of tag and release fish are way smaller than his fish. think!! when big fish stick, they do whatever it takes to stay away from the boat. sometimes they die, sometimes they are seeing that bright light. how many of you negative guys have followed a released marlin, tagged or not, over 500lbs to see how long it lives after being caught. what if the big ones die 95% of the time? Tim ain't shooting fish in a barrel, he's working very hard in a big ocean and doing well. he's a grown man making command decisions, and yes he discusses the terms before trips, any grown man should understand that. hopefully you negative guys are speaking from experience. if you ever catch the size of fish that he has under his conditions, please feel free to post your results. if you're negative and your biggest marlin isn't so big OR you've never caught one, stay on the porch. I fish with Tim and will continue to. If he ever gets into a slaughter contest I would let him know. he catches fish and respects the culture.


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

Tim I know what a big deal it is to be on the streak your on in maui . The booking agents will be ringing your phone off the wall to get you if you keep it up $$$$$$$$$$$. I bet all the mokes will love that marlin jerky that they sell @ star market brother . Keep it up !!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I've said enough on this subject. You go ahead and keep killing 75% of your fish. At this point you have no clue about conservation nor do you care to learn. I just hope one day you don't fish yourself out of a job. Not for your sake, but anybody who wants a chance to catch a Hawaii blue. You are commercial fishing, and most folks on this board SAY they are against that. Yet some can't stand up and say so. I can! Like I've said, I'll give you the 916lber, or a fish that's dead.. Heck, I would even gaff a tourney fish for you.. although I wish they'd go to catch and release around here.

As far as fishing with you once, I remember myself and friend bailing you out after several problems on your boat that you caused. You were lucky we knew what to do or you'd called the coast guard once again. They know you by first name around these parts..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> i would appreciate the bashing and marlin killer comments to stop on this reply and i will make a new thread now to bash me. there are many people that post reports and they get nailed to the floor before you can even get an atta boy.


 I don't need any additional killing marlin threads here. You seem to have a need to be in the spotlight. Just be careful, because you can get burned.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tim, congrats on your catch. Now you see why a lot of people have quit posting. 


Brandon


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Tim cool it with the bragging of the billfish killing and show us pics of the ladies you been lai(ing)! That's a story we all can appreciate and enjoy!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Because the captains can sell their catch locally, and a big marlin is another couple of g's in the pocket. Don't hate the player, hate the game. If Hawaii bans the sale of recreationally caught fish, then everybody there would be pro catch and release. Until then, fish will get killed. I plan on killing at least one big girl here in Texas in another week and half.


That was my point. I wasn't critical of Tim in my post at all . . . it just bugs me that the STATE of Hawaii hasn't changes yet.


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

*Marlin*



Chase This! said:


> Tim, congrats on your catch. Now you see why a lot of people have quit posting.
> 
> Brandon


Well said Brandon!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tim,
Ignore those who don't understand what you do.
Keep fishing and have fun.
Jerry


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok Tonto, you asked for it....heres the problem

"i said something about getting the fly gaff *early in the fight*" (it's flying gaff btw)

Simply put it is a classic overzealous rookie move...."oh yes, I will kill this fish and parade it on the dock and win new friends and respect...how great it will be".

But when the "yankee" balked it must have bruised an ego hence the attack on him. Sounds like the "yankee" was the only one with any cajones on the boat that day.

The girl pictures were cute and all but this is about fishing and I am not a member of the "live vicariously through Tim fanclub". I AM on the board of directors of a conservation group and despise a cowboy attitude, especially on a boat.

And I do speak from a great deal of experience and time on the water, up top and on the deck. Been there done that.

Truth is Tim is better known around here as a loose party animal that drifts from place to place like a bag in the wind...as opposed to a stellar fisherman.
Such an attitude from a guy with very little time behind the helm is dangerous and cocky. You keep sticking up for Kemosabe Tonto...he's likely going to need it down the road unless he finds some humility. The audacity to act offended after such a remark as the one about the gaff is testament to the mindset.

I'll just keep being willing to learn, but I doubt I will ever know it all or catch them all. You guys keep trying...and again I hope your "luck" improves.
:rybka:

And for you fanclub members go ahead and fire me up...if I change one mind on releasing billfish it is a win for me. My beliefs are not easily compromised!



maui mark said:


> nice reply with the commercial aspect. the few marlin being caught right now on Maui are being caught by Tim. you come over here and fish for a living AND catch the fish he has and then we can talk. a lot of tag and release fish are way smaller than his fish. think!! when big fish stick, they do whatever it takes to stay away from the boat. sometimes they die, sometimes they are seeing that bright light. how many of you negative guys have followed a released marlin, tagged or not, over 500lbs to see how long it lives after being caught. what if the big ones die 95% of the time? Tim ain't shooting fish in a barrel, he's working very hard in a big ocean and doing well. he's a grown man making command decisions, and yes he discusses the terms before trips, any grown man should understand that. hopefully you negative guys are speaking from experience. if you ever catch the size of fish that he has under his conditions, please feel free to post your results. if you're negative and your biggest marlin isn't so big OR you've never caught one, stay on the porch. I fish with Tim and will continue to. If he ever gets into a slaughter contest I would let him know. he catches fish and respects the culture.


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

dude take up bowling or darts ! ! Ive fished and surfed all over this blue marble on .50 cents and a prayer . I dont keep all and dont release all but how many fish have you released over 400 lbs. Cause all the ones ive caught have had to be turned into the current and hand lined up (dead as a hammer). If you want to post acommpelling post why dont you direct it at the jap long liners all over Hawaii ne (Hawaii islands) all 130 of them isalands that is not hte 9 main one everyone knows about. Theres impact in that. Not the sports charters on the islands who contribute a pin ***** to palagic fish deaths. A lane awaits !!!!!!!!!! Bra


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

1st off you don't know me or what I do....I don't bowl, but fyi I have been working with some folks to stop longliners and tuna netters off the coast of Guerrero Mexico since May, I was fishing and surfing Z and Saladita when the sharks got hungry in May. I log plenty miles in Texas as well attending meetings and working with state and federal officials as well as heads of industry on conservation issues related to fishing....I am part of the reason you can still catch 4 snapper in state waters...circle hooks, commercial snapper fishing in state waters, worked on those too. I stated my opinion and you yours...I happen to read very well and it is clear he was going to stick the fish, period.

I can count over 10 fish @ 400+ that I have seen swim off, I was angler on 3. and have quizzed some of the best in the world on their methods and opinions, learned from all of them. I understand stuff happens, we spent a while trying to land a flyrod hooked fish on another boat this year in Mexico after they called for help, the fish got wrapped and died deep...we could have split but we helped the other captain handline it up...I drove the boat and planed it up, that is why I don't flyfish for billfish except sails with heavy gear and teasers close to the boat. You can thank NMFS and the regulators for the mess with commercial fishing here and there.

So did you mean these "off limits" islands.... 
WASHINGTON - President Bush on Thursday created the world's largest marine protected area - a group of remote Hawaiian islands that cover 84 million acres and are home to 7,000 species of birds, fish and marine mammals, at least a quarter of which are unique to Hawaii.

At a White House ceremony, the president designated the Northwestern Hawaiian Islands the United States' 75th national monument. The islands have been described as "America's Galapagos" and as the most intact tropical marine region under U.S. jurisdiction.

"To put this area in context, this national monument is more than 100 times larger than Yosemite National Park," Bush said. "It's larger than 46 of our 50 states, and more than seven times larger than all our national marine sanctuaries combined. This is a big deal." 

I am typically opposed to mpa's but feel like this was a good move.


The total fleet is capped at 164 longline permits in Hawaii, most out of Honolulu...with most of the owners being Caucasion, Korean and Vietnamese. (not "japs") Of the 164 there are 125 are currently active with observers aboard. There has been much debate on release mortality but little science, a friend at A&M in the Marine Bio dept. turned me on to this little bit of news...the science is coming http://www.marinecsi.org/blue_marlin.html

Maybe you think it is cool to stick a non-tournament fish, I don't.



lopakaonohanapaa said:


> dude take up bowling or darts ! ! Ive fished and surfed all over this blue marble on .50 cents and a prayer . I dont keep all and dont release all but how many fish have you released over 400 lbs. Cause all the ones ive caught have had to be turned into the current and hand lined up (dead as a hammer). If you want to post acommpelling post why dont you direct it at the jap long liners all over Hawaii ne (Hawaii islands) all 130 of them isalands that is not hte 9 main one everyone knows about. Theres impact in that. Not the sports charters on the islands who contribute a pin ***** to palagic fish deaths. A lane awaits !!!!!!!!!! Bra


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

lokeypokeykanapapa, I think you just got owned. :wink:


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't condone you Tim, but I have to admit Hughoo has a point. I was like you, moving to Hawaii at the age of 25, & learned a lot about offshore during my 8 yrs. of duty w/Continental there. It was a tough tour, flying the S. Pacific, & coming home to Hawaii. I bought my first boat over there, & started prowling the waters in search of pelagics. I fished in a lot of tourneys there, from Oahu, Maui, & mostly Kona. It was all about killing a huge Marlin, for a place in the big buck tourneys. I hooked quite a few Marlin during my time there, but during the Kona gold tourney, w/only 2 hrs. left in the tourney, we hooked a good fish. My turn in the chair, & got it to the boat, after 10 or so jumps, then poof, it spit the hook out of gaff range. The Captain & mate were poed at me, blaming me all the way back to the dock. Little did they know, I was quite satisfied to see it happily swim away. It's not all about the money Tim, it's the thrill & sport that will be etched in your brain long afterwards. To this day, I remember it vividly. I think you will gain more respect in you're new profession, if you stress pictures, & release to you're clients from now on. There's a big push in the Marlin world, for strict catch & release. If the fish is dead, so be it, gaff it, & haul it aboard. But, you will find a greater satisfaction, if you can revive the fish, & let it swim off. On another point, I am a born Yankee, & if you want to have future trips w/clients, you better lighten up on you're future clients. It's all about who you know in this world, & reputation plays a huge factor. Why do you see so many posts about who to fish w/on a Hawaiian vacation on 2cool? It's back to reputation. I wish you the best of luck, enjoy it while you're young, because I sure did. Maybe, post up future trips w/Ahi, Ono, & Mahi pics in the future. Oh...don't forget the Wahines! Aloha & tight lines! Here's a pic of my favorite Wahine!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

This thread has become ridiculous especially criticizing someone many of you have never met. My main problem is whatever happened to the forum rules regarding Junior Game Wardens? Does this only apply to certain species?

Non allowed posting subjectsThe following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
banned users 
politics
immigration
for sale (that belongs on the classifieds)
ttt (to the top)
BBB (gripes about a business)
junior game wardens
complaints about keeping legal catches
team sports (needs to be on the 2Cool Sports Pub)
trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
adult material, links containing adult material
gambling or casino posts
pit bulls
questions locked or deleted posts
copyrighted material or pictures

If this thread were about the endagered snapper everyone would be complaining about the fact that we have plenty and all that BS--if you don't like the laws then try and get them changed but why call him out for wanting to keep a fish if it is legal? I love this board and have met many great people here but this is the kind of **** that gets old.


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

Two words Google master (leagal catch) .let me know if you have an original thought or are you just a google parrot ?????Wait will I look up some contrary (facts). As for getting owned? if you mean by living the dream in maui for 8 years on kaanapali hill side before giving it all to my ex-wife yup i got owned .But on line by a person posting some words eerrr Yeah. How long did it take you to come up with that and Were you going to say something about fishing ?. not typing about it living it . I can see why some of my friends think posting on here is a joke . i.e. look @ me . I hope there are some (2cooler -that is the name) poeple on here that think fishing,catching and eating legal fish is Ok. Just my .04 cents


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

One other thing hugh I was @ the Dickenson snapper meeting and I think there was a couple of people who have posted on this thread out in the parking lot afterwards talking and you were there to if im not mistaken but the main thing was that night how can anybody not from Texas tell use whats good for our waters ? well the same thing goes for Hawaiian waters I know I have more time on the water there .so how can you say what good for the poeple , fisheries and the local economy You can't . I know you'll say that coservation of the pelagic fish there is a no brainer ........ Thats the same stuff the were saying @ that sannper meeting . They dont know D#$k about whats good for us .Now do they?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

TX CHICKEN said:


> This thread has become ridiculous especially criticizing someone many of you have never met. My main problem is whatever happened to the forum rules regarding Junior Game Wardens? Does this only apply to certain species?
> 
> Non allowed posting subjectsThe following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> banned users
> ...


There should be a rule agains "Junior Moderators" which you seem to think you are.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hughoo222 said:


> http://www.marinecsi.org/blue_marlin.html
> 
> Maybe you think it is cool to stick a non-tournament fish, I don't.


***, it is OK to stick a tournament fish, but if it is a non-tournament you cry conservation? So a young man trying to build his business/career is less important than a big money tournament?

With all you speak Hughoo, I would be very dissapointed NOT to see you picketing and boycotting POCO this weekend.

Brandon


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

you guys tickle me, if you junior game wardens are so committed to saving every fish or whatever, go be a real freakin game warden, i'm sure they can use your enthusiasim/ help.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I want to make a couple of points clarifying my original post as webmaster here. 

First, I don't need three threads on the same catch/subject. One will suffice nicely. Starting two more threads on the same thing is both a waste of my bandwidth and board clutter. I also don't need grandstanding posts ie "I caught a big xxxx and will post about it later". Spare me and just post about it later. 

Second, anyone that tries to beat the word censor around here will be the newest member of banned camp. This site always has and always will be g-rated. Push that, and adios. Those of you who think this is the back room of a cheap bar had best pay attention. I have a very short fuse on that particular subject, having a 13 year old daughter who reads here daily. 

Tim or anyone else can kill all the "legal" marlin or any other fish they wish. Sooner or later, we all answer for our time here on the big blue marble and it's certainly not up to me to provide that answer.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I can't speak for him 100%, but I agree with him. At POCO next week, there MIGHT be 4 fish gaffed.. long shot at even 2 fish, as history has proven. So a small percentage of the numbers of fish in the gulf. I don't recall how many were caught and released last year w/o one stuck, but there were quite a few. I am all for catch and release, and it's only a matter of time before POCO and other tourney's in Texas are. But, the point I think he is making is the same I am, he has gaffed MOST of his fish to sell them commerically, or just for the heck of it.. like his first fish. That is wrong and not needed IMHO.



Chase This! said:


> ***, it is OK to stick a tournament fish, but if it is a non-tournament you cry conservation? So a young man trying to build his business/career is less important than a big money tournament?
> 
> With all you speak Hughoo, I would be very dissapointed NOT to see you picketing and boycotting POCO this weekend.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> But, the point I think he is making is the same I am, he has gaffed MOST of his fish to sell them commerically, or just for the heck of it.. like his first fish. That is wrong and not needed IMHO.


Well said.

However, if you needed to kill a Marlin to pay for food, rent, clothes, bills, etc., wouldn't you.

We don't know Tim's circumstances.

I am not saying I agree with anyone, just not judging.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Just one more point.. the billfish blast boats have caught at least 23 blue marlin as of right now.. none have been gaffed. Going by coastal's percentage, 18 of those 23 fish would have been gaffed. 18 less fish swimming in the GOM for somebody else to potentially catch again someday. That's what sickens me.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Hughoo222 said:


> 1st off you don't know me or what I do....I don't bowl, but fyi I have been working with some folks to stop longliners and tuna netters off the coast of Guerrero Mexico since May, I was fishing and surfing Z and Saladita when the sharks got hungry in May. I log plenty miles in Texas as well attending meetings and working with state and federal officials as well as heads of industry on conservation issues related to fishing....I am part of the reason you can still catch 4 snapper in state waters...circle hooks, commercial snapper fishing in state waters, worked on those too. I stated my opinion and you yours...I happen to read very well and it is clear he was going to stick the fish, period.
> 
> I can count over 10 fish @ 400+ that I have seen swim off, I was angler on 3. and have quizzed some of the best in the world on their methods and opinions, learned from all of them. I understand stuff happens, we spent a while trying to land a flyrod hooked fish on another boat this year in Mexico after they called for help, the fish got wrapped and died deep...we could have split but we helped the other captain handline it up...I drove the boat and planed it up, that is why I don't flyfish for billfish except sails with heavy gear and teasers close to the boat. You can thank NMFS and the regulators for the mess with commercial fishing here and there.
> 
> ...


Not to high jack such a intuitive thread but with that statement your scaring me! That stupid move by Bush and the Pew did not remove any of those PLL hooks from the water and you know as well as I do most of those guys fish the date line and not ontop of the chain of islands. and as far as those little meat boats timmy is running, well they never reach that area either. You may be upset that Timmy is a commercial marlin fisherman but lets not lose our head OK.:work:

Tim, you might use some tact when posting and save some bandwidth, Post about the spread you were running and cathcing the fish, the GIRLS!, and stuff like that and keep the snuffing of the mud darts to yourself Bro. Life has a steep learning curve sometimes.........


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I have more of a question that comment on this marlin issue;


With all the C&R it seem like many of the fish being caught should have tags in them...Do they?

I am suspect of the number of fish that really live to fight another day. I know none do if they are laying on your deck, but it seems a bit of a waste to feed the sharks and crabs marlin. 

If most marlin survive, get tagged...it seems many tagged fish would be caught again. I don't ever see any one mention the marlin they caught over the weekend was tagged before. The lack of tagged fish re-caught can only mean 1 of 3 things;
1. they don't survive
2. there are plenty, to point they rarely ever see another hook
3. they get educated and won't eat a trolled offering...doubtful IMO

The first legal marlin to come along side my boat will see the gaff...after that one we'll see. I have tags to tag and release marlin...so I have have that option too.

OMT-I think it's odd that no one seems to get upset over the killing of Swordfish...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

CaptnC, There is a lot of tag data out there but sadly most of those taged fish are killed in long lines.

BTW Swordfish are not billfish, That is like compairing bass to catfish. whole different family.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

From the billfish foundation.. they say the same thing, many tagged fish are caught incidentally by commercial fishermen (longlines) Here's a snipit..

*Recaptured Billfish*

Have you recaptured a TBF tagged billfish? Congratulations, you are lucky to have caught a tagged billfish! Please fill out the form provided with as much information as you can and then please contact us.

While it is rare to catch a tagged billfish, over the duration of our tagging program, TBF has had the highest recapture rate worldwide for all billfishes collectively. In 2006 a total of 128 tagged fish (1.95 percent) were recaptured. When a fish is recaptured, the scientific loop of data collection is completed giving scientists insight into billfish biology and movement patterns. In 2006, the longest period reported for a billfish at large was 2,634 days (over seven years) for a white marlin. The longest distance traveled was 1,911 miles by a blue marlin that was originally tagged and released off of Louisiana and recaptured off of Guadeloupe. The most commonly recaptured species was the blue marlin at 41 percent. The majority of recaptures (90 percent) occurred in the North Atlantic. An additional 48 recapture, 829 tag and 4,154 release (without tag) reports were received for the 2005 period since the 1st International Billfish Conservation Record was released. Our most challenging issue is the high rate of recaptures that are missing the original tag data. We encourage tag participants to send in their data as soon after the tagging event as possible to avoid this gap in collecting important scientific data.

The data derived from the billfish tag and release program has been put to many uses, most importantly stock-assessment research. The most obvious example of this importance is the data collected on the characterized movement and migration patterns for specifying stock boundaries for stock assessments and management. The maximum amount of time between release and recapture for all recaptures for a species also provides a direct (though minimum) measure of longevity. This information is crucial evidence related to the level of natural mortality in the stock and its vulnerability to overfishing. Also, the difference in fish size between tag and recapture is used to fit growth models.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

great job tim................dont let the jr. gamewardens get to ya down. for all the haters out there, leave this man alone if you wanna catch and release then do so, you should not force your opinions on him, besides he has said that he does release when possible. you all speak of catch and release tournaments.........where the guys on the rod are very experienced anglers and can do a much better and quicker job than one who is on vacation chartering a boat to amrlin fish for the one time in their lives. which fish do u think has a better chance of surviving the one caught by the experienced angler or the one caught by someone who has never even been in a boat before.......i thought only god had the right to judge us, when the did yall become god


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

EHHHHHHHH. Wrong.



wacker said:


> CaptnC, There is a lot of tag data out there but sadly most of those taged fish are killed in long lines.
> 
> BTW Swordfish are not billfish, That is like compairing bass to catfish. whole different family.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

wacker said:


> CaptnC, There is a lot of tag data out there but sadly most of those taged fish are killed in long lines.
> 
> BTW Swordfish are not billfish, That is like compairing bass to catfish. whole different family.


Thanks...didn't know that...

I'm not sure the about bass/catfish comparison, they are both blue water specie that are hit hard by commerical fishing...swordfish seems to be more so...life span and spawning maturity I would think are similar...I'm open to some facts on that too!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> BTW Swordfish are not billfish, That is like compairing bass to catfish. whole different family.


And.....What is it about a Marlin that makes it "better" than a Sword???

The near "holy" status of Marlin, especially over other fish, confuses me.

I agree with Capt C., not sure how you can be 100% cool with killing big swords, big tuna, OLD grouper, etc., but the moment we start talking about killing a Marlin, whip out the ole soap boxes. Are the Marlin numbers really that low (not a rhetorical question, I honestly don't know).

Anyone remember the "Gaffing a Marlin" thread??? Hilarious.

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Generally, the die hard "I release everything to the point of cutting a dead marlin loose at the side of the boat rather than bring it to the dock and set a bad example" marlin fishermen rank just below the elitist "lures only, ban croaker from ever being used as bait, I am wearing columbia and your not so you obviously suck as a fisherman" trout fishermen on my list of people who have completely lost touch with reality and what sportfishing and recreational fishing is all about. Oh yeah, and T-sips, can't stand T-sips either (Bevo, had to throw that in there, football season is getting ever closer).


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*BAN Speciesism*

:rotfl:

*Speciesism* involves assigning different values or rights to beings on the basis of their species membership.

All fish were created equal. :biggrin: 
Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Good one James..lol All I have to say is National Championships.. not JUST 1 in '39!



James Howell said:


> Generally, the die hard "I release everything to the point of cutting a dead marlin loose at the side of the boat rather than bring it to the dock and set a bad example" marlin fishermen rank just below the elitist "lures only, ban croaker from ever being used as bait, I am wearing columbia and your not so you obviously suck as a fisherman" trout fishermen on my list of people who have completely lost touch with reality and what sportfishing and recreational fishing is all about. Oh yeah, and T-sips, can't stand T-sips either (Bevo, had to throw that in there, football season is getting ever closer).


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*I Hate This!!!*

I hate even getting involved in this stuff- I stopped posting my fishing report a couple years back because of all the so called Jr. Game Wardens that now read this site to critizied what you post. Here you are, excited about your trip and wanting to post up and share it with everybody, and sure enough somebody has to spoil it by finding something negative to say about it!!!

Tim is a very good friend of mine- and I am not one of the guys that thinks he is living the dream. You want to live the dream (IMO), meet a wonderful women, get married, have children, raise a family, get together with good friends on a regular basis, and do the things you enjoy doing as often as you can, and praise God for all these things on a regular basis!!! That is living the dream!!!

Put those things aside, Tim is an outstanding young man, who always thinks of others before himself. He is the guy that see's somebody broke down, and goes out of his way to help them. He has a genuine kind heart, handing his fishing rod to others on my boat who were not catching much, baiting their hooks, helping them when they brought a fish into the boat. Going above and beyond in the clean-up stage as well as contributing his part financially, even though he never has had a pot to pee in!!!

Yes, his history with women is not something I would be proud of, (though most that read his post would disagree with me), but his passion for fishing/hunting/being outdoors/ and of course partying, make that a complexing situation for most females (the male being gone all the time, i.e. "when are you going to spend time with me").

And once again, here he is sharing an experience of fishing, so that others can be part of this experience, and the negative post start popping up!!!
My mother taught me, "if you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything at all"!!!
You guys writing the negative post are 100% correct, we have a fish killing problem right now, and as Mont said, it is going to catch-up to us. And if you want to speak your mind on this website, do so!!! But don't do it on Tim's Thread of his big catch(es)- Make-up your own thread!!! 
Let people post up on here without having to worry about somebody putting them down for what they did- and if you do have a problem with them- PM it!!!
Tim as well as many others on this board are great people, and there is no reason to bash them because you don't agree with what they said, or the fish they caught!!!

Enough Said!!!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong.....this weekend is Poco.....whose the big money behind Poco is it not CCA? Just a question that has been posed to me and I didn't know the answer! Anyone know?


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Most tourneys now have minimum size requirements and a fine or penalty for an undersized fish. Most tourney teams make the call after fighting the fish and assessing the situation....they are not just sticking fish at random. Personally I don't see any sense in killing a Blue but I also think we should fish for them in a rsponsible and ethical manner. I have long respected the great fish I read about in Hemingways Old Man and the Sea about 30 years ago. 
As far as POCO goes, we stay home...too many drunks and rowdy butts for our liking....we fish, not party. And I would never picket, I would just make a call or two. And one would think a young man trying to learn would have a bit more fore thought ....but consequences do make us willing eh?! We all learn....how many people have tagged a bull red to later find out that a big oversized fish is sometimes 30+ years old and important breeder stock, they taste awful and are best off in the water making babies imo. I have fished many tournament and will fish more in the future, I just won't be sticking any 
flying gaffs into Marlin. I am very familiar with Polynesian culture and have 2 close friends that run the Rolex Raiatea International Billfish Tournament and my friend Julien carves the statues out of native wood every year. These guys are a little behind the curve but they are learning and interested in stewardship of the sea. Their history and culture revolves around the ocean and the folks you meet in Hawaii are descendants of the people in Raiatea and her sister islands. I appreciate their respect of the ocean....in 2004 I was tatooed by a Marqesian (birthplace of the tattoo) and got moko, traditionally moko is reserved for Polynesians but I was honored to be considered for such a sacred rite....we talked about my life and beliefs and he came up with the tattoo design. I got a turtle or Honu, which represents change and diversity, the turtle was held in high esteem and respected by the tribal leaders as it could live in water and on land...sybolic of change or passing from one state to another. Change....not a bad thing.

Some fish for the ego and some fish for the soul.

In the islands they call them Haole.



Chase This! said:


> ***, it is OK to stick a tournament fish, but if it is a non-tournament you cry conservation? So a young man trying to build his business/career is less important than a big money tournament?
> 
> With all you speak Hughoo, I would be very dissapointed NOT to see you picketing and boycotting POCO this weekend.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

To answer part of your question with my opinion because I'm certainly no expert.. I think history has not been good to blue marlin on one hand, and great on another. Marlin were often caught and hung (not eaten) just for pics. Heck, Ernest Hemingway, Zane Grey, to name a few huge names, did just that many times.. And there are some places around the world where the big marlin are no longer around.. Cabo Blanco, Peru is a great example. Blame it on longlining and sportfishing. As a result, there has been a big push for c&r for the king of sportfishing species. As far as numbers go, some scientists say that the atlantic blue marlin was on the path to extinction in the 40's to 80's.. but numbers are on the rise.

I can't answer anything regarding tuna or grouper. I guess because there are many more fish so no harm/foul is eating them??? I know I enjoy eating them.. and I guess numbers support healthy stocks/healthy harvesting.



Chase This! said:


> And.....What is it about a Marlin that makes it "better" than a Sword???
> 
> The near "holy" status of Marlin, especially over other fish, confuses me.
> 
> ...


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Man, I just wanted to know what was Tims lure spread setup in details, Im not out to kill marlin, (I cant' imagine cleaning and cutting a 400 lb fish i get tired doing it to snapper). I just want to increase my chances to catch one, like I said Im not out to kill marlin its not MY JOB. However Tim if you are reading this whats your spread like, whats the go to lure. I've only been to Hawaii once so yes Im aware water conditions and depth. Im willing to bet the bashers are also curious to your successful hookups. thanks again


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

rodsnscrews said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.....this weekend is Poco.....whose the big money behind Poco is it not CCA? Just a question that has been posed to me and I didn't know the answer! Anyone know?


You must be a memeber of CCA to participate in the POCO. BTW it starts on the 16th thru 20th of July. 
Tight Knot


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> What is it about a Marlin that makes it "better" than a Sword???


Good question. Perhaps a little history would help. Until right after WWII, tuna was considered poor man's food, and often canned - and distained as being rather nasty stuff. When times got better after the War, many "tuna clubs" got started, since the fish were plentiful and fought like rockets. With today's demand for sushi and ahi (YFT), tuna is the most prized fish although the bluefin in severely threatened with extinction.

Prior to the tuna craze, swordfish rules the Atlantic and eastern Gulf, often weighing in over 500 pounds - back when harpooning was the main method, probably much, much larger. Blame longlines and such, their numbers crashed in the 1980's and a major PR campaign asked restaurants not to serve swordfish on their menus. Today the stock is coming back but folks do not treat it any longer as "king of the sea" as far as sports fish. Somehow, it always seemed like a "commercial" fish, perhaps.

The blue marlin gained popularity as a true sporting fish because its size could be as high as 1,000 pounds, often with spectacular jumps and dives. Legends such as Hemmingway and Zane Grey helped. More of a tropical fish, it became very popular in Key West, the Carribe, Cabo, and Hawaii. It was almost exclusively a trophy fish meant for hanging on the wall. Not too many know that the fish is very good eating, and was a staple food in the Carribe and Hawaiian islands.

This is curious, since the popular sentiment is that marlin tastes horrible and only a fool would catch one for food - just the opposite of swordfish. It became dock trophy material and often the meat was donated to the needy locals or even thrown away. Even more curiously, this practice lead to severe pressure on the blue marlin, although its numbers seem more stable these days. Given that the blue marlin had reached almost religious status in the sportsfishing world, many began to practice "catch & release," using tourney pictures, judges, lengths, and even lie detectors.

The tuna clubs are long gone but the marlin clubs are alive and well. It's hard to fathom the huge difference of opinion between a swordfish and a blue marlin - perhaps some of this helped, perhaps not. -sammie


----------



## fishbone1313 (Mar 27, 2007)

I think that instead of bashing this young man we should be trying to educate him on why its wrong in this day and time to continue to needlessly kill billfish. The POCO is a fine example of old arcaic tournaments which were started by a bunch of rich oilmen as a place to show off there boats, rolex's, and money after all its not a skill tournament but a mere lucky fish tournament. Even the formatt is an antique, why leave at midnight through a jetty to small for even safe manuvering during the day much less eighty boats in the pitch black dark running at todays speeds is just ignorant. With today's technolgy they could set up grandstands with huge screens and let the crowd veiw the whole experience of cathching and releasing a blue marlin and award the top boats and teams the money for there skills of catching many fish not just being the lucky guy to stumble on the largest. This guy sounds like he has the skills and attitude to build a legacy in Hawaii as a charter boat captain but he does not have to kill the fish and hang them at the dock to do this. With todays digital photography equipment able to be mounted on his boat he could have a web page and a continous loop playing at his dock for all to see and its much more exciting and inticing to see the whoe experience than to witness a colorless black and grey dead fish hanging at the dock. I fish worldwide for both tournaments and pleasure and through education and actually seeing with my own eyes the population of these magnificent creatures decline year after year know that if we want to continue to enjoy this sport and have it left for our children and grandchildren then we have to do all we can to educate instead of bash. We caught a fish well over a thousand pounds this year in Costa Rica and everytime I close my eyes and think I relive the entire experience but best of all know that the fish is still out there for me are one of you to capture and enjoy the same besides breeding and giving hope for our sport. So I applaud the young man for his enthusiasm and skills but also wish to extend the thought that he educate himself on why its better to release so that he might be able to share his stories with us over and over again with who knows possible with the very same fish he didn't kill. Thanks for sharing your catchs with us.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

*kettle black*

2 Things

1) they actually consume the caught marlin in the islands unlike here where they are thrown back in the bay to rot

2) If all of you Marlin/Billfish C&R only types where so dang worried about the populations why would you go and specifically target them knowing that the one you hook "may" die from the fight and guess what, "you" wont eat her if she did?????

Tim don't forget to fly the texas flag..


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

James Howell said:


> EHHHHHHHH. Wrong.


I would have thought you were more educated regarding fish identification than that James. They are infact a different family of fish. I have wasted many days of my life chasing each of them and I assure you that they are a different fish that have no resebelance to each other.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

wacker said:


> I would have thought you were more educated regarding fish identification than that James. They are infact a different family of fish. I have wasted many days of my life chasing each of them and I assure you that they are a different fish that have no resebelance to each other.


Wacker,
Maybe he is! Or you just bored and doing some trolling?

Check this out:

The Billfish (Istiopherinae): The Billfish Istiopherinae sub-family are members of the Xiphiidae Family that includes the billfishes, marlins, sailfishes, and swordfishes, all large, oceanic, pelagic surface fish found in all tropic and semitropical waters of the Indian and Pacific Oceans.

The Xiphiidae are characterized by their long, well-compressed bodies, small teeth, and long bills which they use as spears to attack and stun their prey. The first dorsal fin of these fish generally has a tall front lobe, and a long base that is quite low at mid-body; the first dorsal fin base ends near the origin of the second dorsal fin. The Xiphiidae have two keels on each side of the tail base.

Globally there are six species of Istiopherinae known and all six are found in Mexican waters: Striped Marlin, Blue Marlin, Black Marlin, Sailfish, Broadbill Swordfish, and Shortbilled Spearfish

http://www.mexfish.com/fish/billfishes/billfishes.htm


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*when in Rome...........*



Captn C said:


> http://www.mexfish.com/fish/billfishes/billfishes.htm


consider the source..........

from Southeast Fisheries Science Center
National Marine Fisheries Service​National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration:

"populations of Atlantic billfishes: blue marlin, white marlin and sailfish (the​broadbill swordfish is not considered billfish here)"


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Ono Loco said:


> 2) If all of you Marlin/Billfish C&R only types where so dang worried about the populations why would you go and specifically target them knowing that the one you hook "may" die from the fight and guess what, "you" wont eat her if she did?????


I've been on the boat for somewhere just over 100 billfish releases. I've been extremely fortunate, but not a single one was brought in dead. One of the most recent took over 30 minutes to revive . . . but if one ever does die, yes it will be brought in.

Now as to some other things mentioned on this thread.

In 1983 I went to Cabo and we caught 2 striped marlin, both were killed and taken back to the dock. We didn't know any better and the captain told us they killed all of the marlin they caught. Release fishing started to catch on down there when their stocks started declining and now most of the fleet is C&R. It took a lot of work and effort by a lot of people to get that done.

Most dead marlin seen hanging at the docks these days are either tournament fish, record attempts or commercial catches.

Whether or not a billfish survives a fight has a lot to do with the captain and crew and in some cases the fish but not so much the angler in MOST cases. Some fish do seem suicidal.

As to large marlin, this year we hooked a black on a 50 that was well over 500 pounds, leadered it twice and decided on the third leader attempt to cut it off while the fish was still healthy. That's the only large fish that I've personally seen hooked on anything less than big tackle and the only time I've had to make a decision to cut a fish loose that might otherwise be in trouble if we continue to fight it.

Last, correct me if I'm wrong but on the swordfish thing, it's my understanding that if we don't kill our quota then the leftover quota will be given to foreign (maybe commercial?) interests so the swordfish quota will always be met. This is not the case with marlin.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Captn C said:


> Wacker,
> Maybe he is! Or you just bored and doing some trolling?
> 
> Check this out:
> ...


You must have never seen one then. In your vast knowledge of Blue water fishing I am sure you know that swords can regulate there body temp and live at a deepth of 2000, Feed at night primarily and they have a sword that is very long and flat unlike a marlin or sail that has a more round short bill. Marlin and sails do none of the above.

*Swordfish Facts and Information*

Swordfish (Xiphias gladius) are large, highly migratory, predatory fish characterized by a long, flat bill in contrast to the smooth, round bill of the marlins. Swordfish are elongate, round-bodied, and lack teeth and scales as adults. They reach a maximum size of 14 ft (4.3 m) and 1,190 lb (540 kg). The International Game Fish Association's all-tackle angling record is a 1,182 lb (536 kg) fish taken off Chile in 1953.

They are the sole member of their family Xiphiidae.

The swordfish is known as The Gladiator (gladius) because of the sharp, sword-like bill it wields as a weapon - to spear prey as well as for protection from its few natural predators. The mako shark is one of the rare sea creatures big enough and fast enough to chase down and kill an adult swordfish.

Swordfish are distributed throughout the world's marine ecosystem, in tropical, subtropical and temperate waters, between approximately 45° north and 45° south[1]. They tend to concentrate where major ocean currents meet, and along temperature fronts. They inhabit the mixed surface waters where temperatures are greater than 15 °C but also can move and hunt in water as cool as 5 °C for short periods aided by specially adapted heat exchange organs which are able to increase the temperature of their brain and eyes by 10-15 °C.

Areas of greater apparent abundance occur north of Hawaii along the North Pacific transition zone, along the west coasts of the U.S. and Mexico and in the western Pacific, east of Japan. Migration patterns have not been described although tag release and recapture data indicate an eastward movement from the central Pacific, north of Hawaii, toward the U.S. West Coast. Acoustic tracking indicates some diel movement from deeper depths during the daytime and moving into the mixed surface water at night. At times they appear to follow the deep scattering layer, and small prey, as they undertake these vertical movements.

Females grow larger than males, as males over 300 lb (135 kg) are rare. Females mature at 4-5 years of age in northwest Pacific while males mature first at about 3 to 4 years. In the North Pacific, batch spawning occurs in water warmer than 24 °C from March to July and year round in the equatorial Pacific. Adult swordfish forage includes pelagic fish including small tuna, dorado, barracuda, flying fish, mackerel, as well as benthic species of hake and rockfish. Squid are important when available. Swordfish likely have few predators as adults although juveniles are vulnerable to predation by large pelagic fish.

Swordfish skeleton at the National Museum of Natural History, Washington, DCWhile swordfish are cold-blooded animals, they have special organs next to their eyes to heat their eyes and also their brain. Temperatures of 10 to 15 C° above the surrounding water temperature have been measured. The heating of the eyes greatly improves the vision, and subsequently improves their ability to catch prey. Out of the 25 000+ species of bony fish, only about 22 are known to have the ability to heat selected body parts above the temperature of the surrounding water. These include the swordfish, marlin, tuna and some sharks.

Swordfish is a particularly popular fish for cooking. Since swordfish are large animals, meat is usually sold as steaks, which are often grilled. The color of the flesh varies by diet, with fish caught on the east coast of North America often being rosier.

However, many sources including the United States Food and Drug Administration warn about potential toxicity from high levels of methylmercury in swordfish. The FDA recommends that women who are pregnant or who may become pregnant should eat no more than one seven-ounce serving a month; others should eat no more than one serving a week.

Source - Wikipedia, The Free Encyclopedia

Guess it depends on who you ask.

Class dismissed..............................


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I can use google too. Clearly a different "family of fish". So the prize goes to Wacker.

Swordfish

Kingdom:Animalia
Phylum:Chordata
Class:Actinopterygii
Order:Perciformes
Family:*Xiphiidae*
Genus:_*Xiphias*_
Species:_*X. gladius*_

Marlin

Kingdom:Animalia
Phylum:Chordata
Class:Actinopterygii
Order:Perciformes
Family:Istiophoridae
Genus:_Makaira_
Species:_*M. nigricans*_


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't mind me I am just a TROLLER!sad3sm


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

yup........

"Xiphias Mojo" just wouldna had the same 'ring' to it as "Makaira Mojo"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> Don't mind me I am just a TROLLER!sad3sm


Jigger, yes. Popper, yes. Chunker, maybe. But a troller, that's a stretch for you Wacker.

Brandon


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Great thread...
I hope i dont catch a marlin.....someone might eat well that night. I do think it is funny that someone who is all about releases can sweat poco and other kill tourneys. BTW billfish blast boats have torn up the marlin this year, catching 25? Twenty boats fishing 100 hrs each already and 25 fish. One longliner with a 1000 hooks will kill more than 25 in one drift, in one day:work: . I can assure you that every marlin tim kills gets eaten. Hell in hawaii they would eat a mullet. What is the crime? I dont think those pacific blue marlin will find their way over here anytime soon.:headknock

OH YEA.....THERE IS NO LIMIT ON MARLIN IN TEXAS....MAYBE WE NEED ROY CRABTREE TO NAME THEM ENDANGERED.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

This is what amazes me... People know that some other people will get their panties in a wad over big dead fish stories, thats a given.

Now I'm not saying gaff , dont gaff. Kill, dont kill etc.. What I am saying is that if you're gonna kill a big marlin, why in hades do you need to come on the internet and blow hard about it ? If you just like agitating , so be it. But when you come back and get all misty because somebody breaks your chops , well I think you need to pull your head outta your arse . 

Kill all the marlin the law allows over there young man. ( if you feel so compelled) Just please, give me a break and save me your dime novel idea of a dream life. For my money , guys like you need to ratchet down their ego about 500 notches.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jaredchasteen said:


> I dont think those pacific blue marlin will find their way over here anytime soon


don't matter......... there's granders to be had here in the gulf

the Texas blue marlin record remains less than 1000lbs tho.......... (guess it's cuz i release all my granders what-with-all-of'em being egg-laying females and sech )

but i do wish some o'those pacific sails would find their way over here!


----------



## fishbone1313 (Mar 27, 2007)

jaredchasteen said:


> Great thread...
> I hope i dont catch a marlin.....someone might eat well that night. I do think it is funny that someone who is all about releases can sweat poco and other kill tourneys. BTW billfish blast boats have torn up the marlin this year, catching 25? Twenty boats fishing 100 hrs each already and 25 fish. One longliner with a 1000 hooks will kill more than 25 in one drift, in one day:work: . I can assure you that every marlin tim kills gets eaten. Hell in hawaii they would eat a mullet. What is the crime? I dont think those pacific blue marlin will find their way over here anytime soon.:headknock
> 
> OH YEA.....THERE IS NO LIMIT ON MARLIN IN TEXAS....MAYBE WE NEED ROY CRABTREE TO NAME THEM ENDANGERED.


This is a great approach, a real thought out answer, lets not let anyone kill more than us and that way we get a bigger share of killing than they do, rather than fight to get the commercial laws changed. Anytime you fish there's a chance of one dying, if it does bring it in and eat it or give it to someone who will, we all pay enough to fish for them but its not necessary to gaff and kill 75% of them so you can brag or sell them commercially.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I think all you anti-kill guys ought to book a flight to the islands and tell the locals they can't kill marlin in "their" waters anymore.. let me know how it turns out (they love fair complected types over there telling them what to do..) As far a cajones go - Tim must have a big set to roll up there and try and battle with locals - it aint Destin...

Note: I practice C&R but i'm not about to preach to someone else raised otherwise..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I guess it depends on where you look;

*Swordfish* (Xiphias gladius)*:* The Swordfish is characterized by its robust body, and long bill, with a flattened cross-section, that is approximately one-third of the fish's length. The Swordfish has dark brown upper sides which fade to light brown underneath and its fins are brown to black-brown. The Swordfish has large black eyes, no teeth, no pelvic fins, a single keel on each side of the tail base, and pectoral fins that originate on the lower sides. Its first dorsal fin is rigid, with a short base and a pointed apex, and it is well separated from the second dorsal fin.

*The Swordfish is a member of the Billfish Istiopherinae* Sub-family of the Xiphiidae family which are large oceanic pelagic surface fish found in all tropic and semi-tropical waters of the Indian and Pacific Oceans.

The Swordfish is a highly prized game and commercial species that is exceedingly difficult to catch by anglers. The Swordfish spends the evening near the surface but days at depths between 1,000 feet and 2,000 feet in the water column incurring a temperature drop of almost 20 degrees Centigrade. It has a broader temperature tolerance than other billfish, and is thus considered to be more temperate than tropical with a wider horizontal and vertical distribution than all other billfishes. The Swordfish is never found in water less than 600 feet deep. It feeds on mackerel, mullet, small tuna and live squid. Most recreational catches are made at night on live squid using a light. The Broadbill Swordfish is not easy to confuse with other species due to its long flat sword, short dorsal fin base, and single keel.

Swordfish is reported to reach a maximum length of 15 feet and more than 1,300 pounds in weight. All trophy catches are females since the males do not exceed 300 pounds. The Swordfish is the major targeted species of the world?s commercial longline fleet and as such the supply of trophy fish has been significantly reduced with the average size now being less than 90 pounds. These are monster animals and should be handled with extreme caution; the spear is very dangerous.

_Source: , Copyright (c) 2008._

http://www.swordfish.ws/



wacker said:


> Out of the 25 000+ species of bony fish, only about 22 are known to have the ability to heat selected body parts above the temperature of the surrounding water. These include the swordfish, marlin, tuna and some sharks.


This is right out of your example, one of the main features which is rare makes the unique like the marlin.

Seems they are a sub-specie...which is close enough for me...OH and no I have never seen a Swordfish in person, but hope to soon.

BTW-the troll comment...I thought was an obvious just a joke...lite'n guys!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm on my 3rd batch of popcorn! Okay all we get the point..me included. Some agree, & some not. That's what makes this thread interesting. So, maybe we should all address the Snapper issue, & move on. I was looking forward to Mredman chiming in here on some wild ideas about all this, as he has a knack of deciphering through all the rubbish.


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Move On!!!*

Some of you missed my earlier post, or just didn't care, but I thought I would post it again!!!

_And once again, here he is sharing an experience of fishing, so that others can be part of this experience, and the negative post start popping up!!!_

_My mother taught me, "if you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything at all"!!!_

_You guys writing the negative post are 100% correct, we have a fish killing problem right now on several species, and as Mont said, it is going to catch-up to us. And if you want to speak your mind on this website, do so!!! But don't do it on a Thread of somebody's big catch(es)- *Make-up your own thread!!! *_
*
*_Let people post up on here without having to worry about somebody putting them down for what they did- and if you do have a problem with them- PM it to them!!!_

_Tim as well as many others on this board are great people, and there is no reason to bash them because you don't agree with what they said, or the fish they caught!!!_

Tim, thanks for sharing- Please call me when you get a chance!!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Spear a tarpon.......Anyone?????LOL

Thousand points to all who contributed to this wore thread.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

re-runs already?

guess i'll get another beer make fresh popcorn during the next commercial


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Opinions are like...

"Blank" and elbows....

Everyone has them.....


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

All we needed is input from Laangler, and it would have been complete.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> As far as fishing with you once, I remember myself and friend bailing you out after several problems on your boat that you caused. You were lucky we knew what to do or you'd called the coast guard once again. They know you by first name around these parts..


That was me, HA. Hard lesson learned, don't gaff a big ling near the transom.....it might knock a ferrule loose on your steering.........I am just glad we got it going again......and fixed it that night and went out the next day! The funniest part of the day was when we got back to the dock and you said you didn't know how to clean fish.......classic.

Great Catches Tim! I am a big fan of CPR, but I think that Mako steaks are pretty good too.........and I don't turn down Snook ceviche in Costa Rica either, but I have released every fish caught there..........tough fence to ride sometimes..........wish I had your problems right now, HA!
Quit being a "Drama Queen" and get your fundio back out on the water.....lol


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*About Time!!!*

GinMan,

It is about time you jumped in!!! I was waiting for you and Fonz to help me out here!!! 

Hey, Fonz will be in town this weekend, if Sunday cooperates weather wise, grab Kolten and lets do some serious fishing!!! I am sure Stan will jump in crew wise also!!! Of course, C&R only!!! 

And thanks for the fishing gear- I guess I can't give fonz anymore flak about having that dang spinning rod on my boat!!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tim,
Keep fishing and if the rest don't want your reports send them to me via e-mail or pm.
If they don't want to see the reports they could stop looking.


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Tim great catch, and keep it up, and keep posting. Many of those complaining are just jealous they cannot do what you do, where you do it every day. I have not done much billfishing but I did go to Kona this year and caught my first striped marlin which I realeased because it was in great shape. I had a great time leaning about the culture and the way people live on the islands. I was told by the capt that many of the big fish will dive deep and kill themselves long before you get them to the boat. I think it is easy for those to complain that do not know the culture. The fish are not just being killed, then wasting the meat. The meat is eaten or sold to be eaten feeding many people who struggle for food on the islands. If you do not want to kill your fish, and its in good shape let em go. But just cause you dont like somethng do not tell an entire culutre that they have to stop surviving on ways they have done for thousands of years. just my opinion you can have yours and I can have mine thats the great part about living in America.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

In most cases in Hawaii, the commercial sport fishing boats do take the catch for sale. It is eaten and it keeps the price of chartering down. During tournaments and on the private boats almost all fish are released. The decision to take or release should be decided before the boat is chartered.
The deckies couldn't make a living on only the tips they get. It is a pricey place to live and fish. 
When billfish are killed by the hundreds and wasted as by-catch,yes every fish starts to matter but as a matter of practice fish that are sold to restaurants, yes even blue marlin keep charter cost affordable.
Another problem is tourist that have to have the traditional picture of a fish hanging sometime will force the issue in a place like that.
I release most of everything i catch. I have seen in San Diego men who think they have proven their manhood by the size of the pile of fish they took. Is it fair if because I feel they are wasting fish for me to manage their conscience?
On this board we see piles of fish laying on the dock and the reply is most often great catch.
I had a neighbor who would catch a ton of fish on many trips and his trash cans always held discarded tuna.
In the over fifty Marlin I have caught I have only killed one, my first and regret it. It was on my site for a while because i was accused of copying a guy who copied my lures. So the date on the picture dispelled the rumor.
In Hawaii as Tim has fouind out you have to fight tradition, ecconomics and the natural urge by people to kill something to trully feel they have won the battle in the ultimate sense. 
I trust Tim to manage his own conscience. He is young and if he wants to do this for a long time he will do whats right.
In any sport the ultimate decision is if you have a right to take something do you not have more of a right to let it go?
Let's not hold any of us to a concrete wall with not holding us all to the same line. Boats comming back to harbor with the finns of thousands of released to die sharks or billfish hacked off longlines. Lets all get behind that with the same energy.

Have fun, BigMike


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Good grief! 10 pages of mostly useless banter from the know-it-alls and zealots. Cant the guy just be proud of his legal catch and post a report or some pics????

Great job Tim. Keep the posts and pics coming.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

having heard of this thread i have now spent 1 hour of my life wading through it. interesting. i have caught no marlin. the odds are slim out of my kayak. just in case though, i should be prepared. so do you blacken it or fry it up in cornmeal?


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

*This is what amazes me...*

Since you bring it up, what amazes _me _is that someone, on post #84 no less, will complain about someone else posting something he does not want read. Well, don't read it. It seems to me there are Tim fans, and some who are, well, not so much.... But its clear, either ya likes Tim's posts, or ya don't. Some of us (a lot, actually) do, so please quit your whining about him posting his drama dream life, and quit reading his posts. I don't like romance novels, but I don't complain about people writing them; I simply don't read them.

There, after months of thinking it, I finally said it.











Stumpgrinder said:


> This is what amazes me... People know that some other people will get their panties in a wad over big dead fish stories, thats a given.
> 
> Now I'm not saying gaff , dont gaff. Kill, dont kill etc.. What I am saying is that if you're gonna kill a big marlin, why in hades do you need to come on the internet and blow hard about it ? If you just like agitating , so be it. But when you come back and get all misty because somebody breaks your chops , well I think you need to pull your head outta your arse .
> 
> Kill all the marlin the law allows over there young man. ( if you feel so compelled) Just please, give me a break and save me your dime novel idea of a dream life. For my money , guys like you need to ratchet down their ego about 500 notches.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

delrod said:


> having heard of this thread i have now spent 1 hour of my life wading through it. interesting. i have caught no marlin. the odds are slim out of my kayak. just in case though, i should be prepared. so do you blacken it or fry it up in cornmeal?


 Blacken


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I like it smoked or grilled with a lot of butter. Taste better with beer and tequila shooters.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> I like it smoked or grilled with a lot of butter. Taste better with beer and tequila shooters.


Even better with slammers - tequila or mescal in a jigger topped with Fresca or Sprite or club soda. Oh yeah, I've been down thar ...

To be honest, the small marlin are fine eating many ways, including raw sashimi, like rare tuna steaks, or broiled in lots of butter. There is a Chinese restaurant down in the Cabo that will cook your little marlin 20 ways if you give it to them. They even got ways of frying that stuff that make it taste like heaven.

The ole Chinese cooks, however, will not take a big old trophy marlin, no way. They are too tough, grainy, and stinky to allow in their kitchens, not to mention they couldn't sell hundreds of pounds of fish that would go bad in a few days (freezing ruins it).

Interesting twist ... try to let the big ones go and keep the little marlin that are injured bad.

And I don't want to hear no more hooey about big marlin that die along side the boat, like they went down into the "circle of death" and were pulled up. That happens and it could happen to you or me. Cut the good man in Hawaii some slack.


----------

